# كورس تعـــليــمي احتــــــــــرافي لــــ gprs مجـــــانـــا



## fouzi84 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أما بعد

اليكم فيما يلي كورس تعليمي لــــ GPRS مكون من 6 أجزاء فيها مدخل للكورس كمقدمة 
وهي شروحات فيديو ممتعة ومفيدة
*




*

نترككم مع التحميل

​







* الكورس الاول*​ 



* 

*









*الكورس الثاني*

* 

*









الكورس الثالث



* 

*

*



*


*الكورس الرابع*


* 

*

*



*

*الكورس الخامس*

*

*

*



*


*الكورس السادس*


* 

*​


----------



## fouzi84 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## مهاجر (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير
اشكرك باسم ادارة الملتقى على جهدك ونقلك لهذه المحاضرات للاعضاء. 

المشرف العام


----------



## fouzi84 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## fouzi84 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

أتمنى الاستفادة للكل


----------



## fouzi84 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

أين تفاعلكم


----------



## epau (1 يناير 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^bien et merciiiiiiiii pour cette information


----------



## epau (1 يناير 2013)

but what about wifi


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

thank you aloooooot


----------



## fouzi84 (5 يناير 2013)

Merci


----------



## wasooo (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hussam abbas (24 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 يناير 2013)

وين روابط التحميل


----------



## عبدالله الرماح (24 يناير 2013)

عفوا هل خالف النظم واللوايح نامل الايضاح


----------



## العدناني1 (24 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng.ali48 (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meyousef (12 فبراير 2013)

شكر الله لك رجاء تصحيح الروابط أو إعادة رفع الكورس على موقع آخر


----------



## محمود010 (15 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم

هذا الكورس من شرحى وشكرا للمهندس انه وضع الموضوع
وهذه هى الروابط الجديدة للفيديوهات على اليوتيوب 

دورات فيديو ~ نظرة بعمق


----------



## مؤمن عوض غازى (21 مارس 2013)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------

